# class names,  are only accepted if annotation .



## herrvorragend (9. Aug 2007)

class names,  are only accepted if annotation processing is explicitly requested . Beim googlen gab es als Antwort:
If you receive this error, you forgot to include the .java suffix when compiling the program. Remember, the command is javac HelloWorldApp.java not javac HelloWorldApp.

Ich benutze jedoch JOE als Editor und muss zum compilieren gar kein .java irgendwo dranhängen. Trotzdem erscheint diese Fehlermeldung. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## jPat (9. Aug 2007)

Benutz doch Eclipse


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2007)

Bei der Klausur an der Uni verwenden wir aber auch JOE...


----------



## jPat (9. Aug 2007)

Klausuren mit IDE & Computer  :shock: 

cool.  

ich mußte immer alles auf papier schreiben ...

Naja ...
zu deinem Problem: evtl mal neu Instalieren den JOE und nochmals probieren. evtl haste da was umgestellt (Ausversehen nen shortcut gedrück o.ä.).

Oder du mußt ein Project anlegen ...

Kenn mich mit Joe nicht aus.


----------

